# Raw Red Onion



## 23173 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi,I have been battling with IBS/Chronic fatigue/MCS fro the last 2 years, recently making some improvements. Yesterday whilst making a salad I decided to add some raw red onion. About 1 hour after I had eaten my salad I broke into a sweat from head to toe and all energy drained from my body, I continued to feel lousy for the rest of the day and not so good the following day. I am assuming this reaction is due to the red onion?Has anybody else experienced a similar thing?Alex


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi AlexSorry about your recent experience. Although onions don't give me this particular symptom like yours, I do react very badly to any onion, green, red, or the regular one -- it makes me super bloated and gassy and then I'd have bad pain and D...Hope you're feeling better today...Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if it is fair to immediately blame a new food.Onions can be a problem, but I don't know if they would cause you to feel the way you do.After all I feel that way from any number of viruses, even if I don't get really ill from them.I think it is easy sometimes to blame the food for every symptom. Often food is an innocent bystander.If you try this again and have a similar reaction it may be the food, but it really is hard to assume anything from a one time reaction (and some people end up with a very unhealthy diet from cutting out food that had nothing to do with the symptoms).


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

kathleen is right..it might not of been the onion,it could of been the lettuce or something else in the salad that made you sick..these days ecoli is rampant with the stuffonions make me gassy they have never made me break out in a sweat


----------

